

Disney, a Mobile Company - NickSarath
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/16/disney-a-mobile-company/

======
aaronbrethorst
This is the stat that most blows me away:

    
    
        Over 55% of ESPN’s traffic in a record
        September was exclusively mobile. Not
        just ’also mobile’, but ‘only mobile’.

~~~
georgeecollins
I'm surprised that is news to this audience. The head of NFL mobile was on a
pod case (this week in Venture capital) and he had great statistics about
traffic to NFL.com.

IMO NFL.com is a great proxy for a mainstream US sports site. He said about
60% of their traffic was mobile, 10% of mobile was tablet. This was
interesting to me: mobile traffic was about 50% their app and 50% mobile web.
That stuck in my head: apps are growing, but the mobile web is growing with
it.

